# Zero turn mower steering question



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I own a Husqvarna IZ4821 zero turn mower. I replaced the steering dampeners and the new ones don't automatically push the steering arms back to the neutral position. I bought the new dampers ($45 each) to fix this problem, but as you can see it did not help. Can you adjust the tension of the shock dampers? Is it supposed to go back to the neutral position? My other mower does. Thanks Bob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did the old ones return to the neutral position?

The purpose of the dampeners is to prevent sudden load on the pumps and prevent the jerky control motion of the drive. Units that return to a neutral position usually have springs that pull the control arms back.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

As 30 year stated there are springs that return the pump to neutral. I would check to make sure they are not over stretched, broken or missing. They should be on the pumps where the directional control is.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I bought the machine used, so as far as the old dampeners, they did not return to the neutral position. I am going to replace the springs that would make sense to me. I will let you know how I make out. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

